# CP melted soap bar vs HP liquid soap



## majstor (May 5, 2012)

I have melted some CP soaps, made a liquid of it and it works ok. It doesnt go bad, when thickens i add some water and look and feels just like commercial one. 
HP liquid soap  process in long with lots of cooking and mixing and was wondering whats the difference in end result? Why would i do long HP liquid process instead of just melting CP soap?


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 5, 2012)

I'm not sure! I've read that it'll separate eventually, but I've had "melted" CP soap last in liquid form for months without having any issues. I've been trying to figure this out myself for awhile now. Even the lye excess for KoH seems weird to me, even if there is an impurity issue, I don't understand why a superfat is a bad thing... The CP soap I use has an 8% superfat and it doesn't seperate (which is why the superfat in the KoH liquid soap is a problem). I've never sold liquid soap though, I've only ever used it for myself. IMHO, if you get separation, add another small chunk of CP soap and the problem goes away... I think that the separation is more from too much water than from anything else. 
But that's purely my own opinion and experience. Maybe I have just had some amazingly good luck?


----------



## Yvonne (May 5, 2012)

I do melt CP soaps  for our use home and never have have problem with separation or something else, for kids i do liqiud soap as "shampoo", eaither to use, especially for my daughters long hair


----------



## Fragola (May 5, 2012)

There is little difference, if you compare CP with HP - both made with potassium hydroxide.

If you're comparing sodium soap to potassium soap - there is an important difference.

Sodium soap is much less "soluble" in water. Which means that it has two phases:

- snot
- soup

Somewhere between the two there is a fine line where the soap is actually useable.

With some downsides:
- it's more diluted and it has less washing power
- it is more prone to bacterial contamination - being more dilluted, it isn't able to stop molds and stuff from growing inside
- has the tendency to clog the soap dispenser, I suspect it also produces more scum, or more dense scum
- sometimes, it separates

The difference in quality is extremely obvious. If you never made potassium soap, you'll be able to guess this difference when comparing your liquid soap to commercial liquid soap. It is possible that certain sodium soap recipes behave better when liquefied, not sure about this.



> Even the lye excess for KoH seems weird to me, even if there is an impurity issue, I don't understand why a superfat is a bad thing...


You probably missed my comment in the other thread. Superfat is bad if you are trying to achieve a clear soap, transparent enough to read the newspaper through it.

Many liquid soapers seem to have this goal, which I personally don't understand. Especially that they don't have the same goal for solid soap.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 5, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand the clear liquid soap either. I like a creamy looking liquid soap. I did get some KoH liquid soap through the swap, and being compared to my NaoH liquid soap, the difference I notice is that mine is thicker. I haven't had any issues with clogging of the pump top, but I see the possibility (I've seen commercial soaps clog it with dried soap). 
I understand that KoH makes for a softer soap, but still not entirely sure how it makes any difference (besides being thinner?) Don't people struggle to make their liquid soap thicker?


----------



## Fragola (May 5, 2012)

With KOH soap, you can make it very thin or very thick and it maintains the same washing power. This isn't a "struggle" once you know how to do it. 

Personally, I prefer it very thin, since I use a foamer bottle (don't believe that would be possible with sodium soap).

When I say NaOH soap is more diluted, I don't mean thinner, but less concentrated and it isn't possible to concentrate it more while keeping it in liquid state.

Or to put it differently, it contains more water and less soap.


----------



## carebear (May 5, 2012)

Fragola said:
			
		

> With KOH soap, you can make it very thin or very thick and it maintains the same washing power. This isn't a "struggle" once you know how to do it.
> 
> Personally, I prefer it very thin, since I use a foamer bottle (don't believe that would be possible with sodium soap).
> 
> ...


diluted soap needs a preservative.  or smear your germs all over yourself - your choice.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 5, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> Fragola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. That's so gross to think of it that way. Anything with water, or the chance of coming into contact with water has to have a preservative if I'm thinking correctly. Well, in the B&B world anyways.


----------



## majstor (May 6, 2012)

It seems that for private use i can live with problems of diluted soap. Question is, what to use as preservative?


----------

